# 66 steering column help



## Bluedog (Aug 8, 2018)

I am trying to find this white bushing/adaptor somewhere. So far I have only found it on eBay for $130. Seems high. 
I would also appreciate any tips on installation of the steering column. I installed a new ps box and have the entire column outof the car.
The gold bearing is new and the piece next to it is what's left of the old one.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

I bought one from Eckler Automotive for mine. It included the bearing and was $115. Don't know if they have is separate.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't think anyone offers OE Bearing retainers. The $99 Chevelle kit from Eckler is a great solution (Thanks '66 for that lead).
I had mine made out of Billet Aluminum...


----------



## Bluedog (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks guys.


----------

